# The Diogenes Club War has officially begun!!!



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

On Sunday, the 28[SUP]th[/SUP] of June 1914 at approximately 10:45am, a lone gunman by the name of Gavrilo Princip assassinated Archduke Franz Ferdinand of Austria, and effectively began the First Great War. Now, a little over 98 years later another infamous shot has been fired.
Last night, in the city of Spokane, Washington, I left my house to go collect the day's mail. As I crossed the empty and dimly lit street, and neared my mailbox I was filled with apprehension. My intelligence sourced had confirmed an expected attack on my defenses by the notorious bomber known as "Freestoke," and as I inched closer and closer to my mailbox, a strong floral aroma suddenly overpowered me. What could it be?? A biological/chemical attack??
I quickly donned some protective gear and cautiously opened my mailbox to find an envelope addressed to my. I then summoned the bomb squad and they confirmed that I had been indeed a victim of that famed "Freestoke."

Inside the envelope was a mighty fine sample of the famed "Ennerdale Flake" which I had recently expressed some interest in trying. 
I want to assure all of you that this attack will NOT go unpunished. As we speak, my forces are preparing to launch a massive counter attack. In short, let it always be remembered that on this day, the first shot of what will come to be known as the "Diogenes Club War" was fired.

-Mycroft Holmes

P.S. Thank you so much Jim, you are a true BOTL.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

And what are your thoughts?

You can't keep us in suspense any longer!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice hit, Freestoke, and no one deserves it more. Sather obliterated my mailbox last year with a mega Sherlockian bomb of epic impact. Here's a quick pic:










Destroy him fellows. You won't find a more deserving Puff brother.

It's great to have you back on the forum, Sather!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I really like the bomb and I love the new BBC series Sherlock. If you haven't seen it you should check it out


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> I really like the bomb and I love the new BBC series Sherlock. If you haven't seen it you should check it out


Glad you approve of the Sherlock Bomb! I must say though that if anyone deserved it, I was John (indigosmoke). That man is one of the kindest gentlemen I have ever met, and is a total class act. John is truly one of the legends on this forum, and for very good reason!!!

Also, The BBC Sherlock is (in my opinion) a completely AMAZING show.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Nice hit, Freestoke, and no one deserves it more. Sather obliterated my mailbox last year with a mega Sherlockian bomb of epic impact. Here's a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? That is so badass I can't even evaluate it. Class, bibliophile pr0n, and good tobaccy. I may need some "me time" in the bathroom after seeing this.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Glad you approve of the Sherlock Bomb! I must say though that if anyone deserved it, I was John (indigosmoke). That man is one of the kindest gentlemen I have ever met, and is a total class act. John is truly one of the legends on this forum, and for very good reason!!!
> 
> Also, The BBC Sherlock is (in my opinion) a completely AMAZING show.


the second three part season was just on BBC One. I think PBS gets it in the summer. It was totally awesome and I still can't figure out how he did the last scene grrrr. Now we gotta wait for at least two years because he is hobbiting :banghead:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know what kind of propaganda the Diogenes Club is putting out these days, but let's just get this straight. It has taken me a year to regain the strength and wherewithal to mail off that pitiable little envelope of Ennerdale. I have been digging out of the rubble created by THIS for months:










I think he's been running around with Moriarity and picking up bad habits.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Bombs away!!!!! At 9am PST two separate counter attacks were launched against the aggressors of the great Diogenes Club War of 2012. With any luck we will see the fallout by mid week!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Bombs away!!!!! At 9am PST two separate counter attacks were launched against the aggressors of the great Diogenes Club War of 2012. With any luck we will see the fallout by mid week!


A third will take sail in about an hour. Andrew is toast. I've tried to make up for the "missing element", Mycroft. (In any case, should the missing element surface, I'm not going to feel too guilty, because I'd love to keep that one for myself for future reference! Now if I could just find it! ) There should be sufficient carnage to call in Sherlock for a thorough investigation!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Both of you two are warned: I've been stocking up, and I can return a volley.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the write-up. Just goes to show that pipers are more about class 

Great hit and a great read(both the books and the post)!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to say, that there is more pipe and cigar smoking in one half-hour episode of the '54 series (practically any episode) than in all the Basil Rathbone movies and Jeremy Brett episodes combined. There is virtually no scene without a pipe or a cigar in evidence.

In evidence! ?? Why, that's almost a joke there, son!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you cigar ruffians see how an explosive package of pipe tobacco is received with grace and history lessons? Well struck, James. And Mycroft, well received.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sad to say, yet another of the squadron has failed to take wing. To reveal how deeply unsavory my character, I find the element on my living room table (still actually in my possession, as opposed to simply AWOL). I did not intentionally mean to leave out what on retrospect seems to be a singularly key element, but as the documentary *Forbidden Planet* tells us plainly, the creatures of the id remain beyond human control. "Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men? The Shadow knows."

I'll dispatch another flotilla to try and make amends for this botched raid, Sather.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Nice hit, Freestoke, and no one deserves it more. Sather obliterated my mailbox last year with a mega Sherlockian bomb of epic impact.
> Destroy him fellows. You won't find a more deserving Puff brother.
> 
> It's great to have you back on the forum, Sather!


Indeed, John. I'm working on it. :spy:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> documentary *Forbidden Planet*


Documentary?

Documentary?

:lol:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

hahaha (evil laugh), my attacks are getting closer to their destination with every passing moment...

Andrew...Jim...this is for you....

1975-OFFICIAL JAWS Theme John Williams - YouTube


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The tracking station in Rochester reports that the squadron has refueled and the mission proceeds apace. Impact tomorrow. lane:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This is fun, albeit a little confusing for my simple mind. So Freestoke bombs Mycroft. Mycroft wants to retaliate, so he launches against somebody (or both bodies?). Szyzk is an accomplice, and he's getting bombed too, but threatens his own retailation. Wow, escalation at it's finest - I love it!! I will watch in anticipation. opcorn:

I can't wait to see all the pictures of the destruction.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

This is fun, albeit a little confusing for my simple mind. So Freestoke bombs Mycroft. Mycroft wants to retaliate, so he launches against somebody (or both bodies?). Szyzk is an accomplice, and he's getting bombed too, but threatens his own retailation. Wow, escalation at it's finest - I love it!! I will watch in anticipation. opcorn:

I can't wait to see all the pictures of the destruction.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> This is fun, albeit a little confusing for my simple mind. So Freestoke bombs Mycroft. Mycroft wants to retaliate, so he launches against somebody (or both bodies?). Szyzk is an accomplice, and he's getting bombed too, but threatens his own retailation. Wow, escalation at it's finest - I love it!! I will watch in anticipation. opcorn:
> 
> I can't wait to see all the pictures of the destruction.


Quite, but you aren't fully there.

Try to follow me, now...

1. Freestroke bombs Mycroft.
2. Mycroft swears revenge against Freestroke but is swayed by Freestroke to bomb me.
3. Freestroke is apparently also bombing me.
4. Freestroke alludes to a second bomb which I can only assume isn't targeting Mycroft (again).
5. Mycroft speaks of his bombs - plural - so he has at least two targets.
6. I threaten retaliation against unprovoked attacks.
7. Even if I'm not attacked, Mycroft and Freestroke are toast next week because they've confused me, and confusion makes me angry.

I can say for certain that I've not been an accomplice.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> *7. Even if I'm not attacked, Mycroft and Freestroke are toast next week because they've confused me, and confusion makes me angry.*


Brilliant move!

Thank you for clearing that up. I don't feel so silly for being confused now considering that complicated series of events.

I have no idea why my last post doubled up like that?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

DanR said:


> I have no idea why my last post doubled up like that?


Easy answer! You were so confused about the series of events in this thread, you posted twice.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Dan, 
I've just been handed a memo by my top general. Unfortunatly for you, it seems that due to gps miscalculations on the part of my war advisors, a bomb has been sent your way. Detonation is imminent!!! Please fortify yourself in your bunker and await impact!!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Dan,
> I've just been handed a memo by my top general. Unfortunatly for you, it seems that due to gps miscalculations on the part of my war advisors, a bomb has been sent your way. Detonation is imminent!!! Please fortify yourself in your bunker and await impact!!!!!


You guys are out of control, but I guess since we're playing that game... 
_
"The art of war is of vital importance to the State. It is a matter of life and death, a road either to safety or to ruin. Hence it is a subject of inquiry which can on no account be neglected."_ - Sun Tzu, the Art of War


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

"In war, truth is the first casualty." -- Aeschylus. As the day progresses, it will become evident that my attack on Mycroft was RETALIATION! I feel like an Anglo Saxon, looking out to sea at the curious looking ships full of berserkers gliding along the coast.

This just in from mission leader. "We have Warren, PA in the sights now and the bomb bay doors are open." lane:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait... is that Rome, NY down there???


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

DanR said:


> Wait... is that Rome, NY down there???
> 
> View attachment 37216


No...I think it looks more like San Antonio, TX...Don't you think?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> No...I think it looks more like San Antonio, TX...Don't you think?


Looks like Dan is about to be Bombed! Take cover! eep:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Wait... is that Rome, NY down there???


Wait a minute. Wait just minute! Unfair! Displaced aggression! :shock: The guilty party here is Mycroft!! His propaganda campaign clearly relies on The Big Lie, feigning victimization while insidiously wreaking havoc.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I think at this point, it looks something like this:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Wait a minute. Wait just minute! Unfair! Displaced aggression! :shock: The guilty party here is Mycroft!! His propaganda campaign clearly relies on The Big Lie, feigning victimization while insidiously wreaking havoc.


Sorry Jim, the planes released their payload well before they could be called back...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Looks like Dan is about to be Bombed! Take cover! eep:


Does Puff have a witness protection program? I know where the bodies are buried. :behindsofa:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> Sorry Jim, the planes released their payload well before they could be called back...


Yeah, that's what President Merkin Muffley said to the soviet prime minister, "Now then, Dmitri, you know how we've always talked about the possibility of something going wrong with the Bomb... The *Bomb*, Dmitri."


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Wait a minute. Wait just minute! Unfair! Displaced aggression! :shock: The guilty party here is Mycroft!! His propaganda campaign clearly relies on The Big Lie, feigning victimization while insidiously wreaking havoc.


When the smoke clears and the history books are written, I will be absolved!!
When the young pipers of tomorrow look back on the Great Diogenes War of 2012, they will see that Mycroft Holmes acted justly!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> When the smoke clears and the history books are written, I will be absolved!!
> When the young pipers of tomorrow look back on the Great Diogenes War of 2012, they will see that Mycroft Holmes acted justly!!!


...albeit fatally! :lol:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

If Jim is, indeed, short for James, and James is the first name of a certain Prof. M, and James and Mycroft are, indeed, working in collusion, then this could be the greatest double cross since Judas Iscariot.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

At last, the first punches are thrown!

Jim has artfully leveled my home employing tactics I'm accustomed to on the cigar side. I'm seeing now that I've not given you pipers enough credit.

First, he passed along the remnants of his battle with Sather...
























Obviously this is the genesis of a Sherlock Holmes Puff Pass-Around. Once I am sated I, too, shall find a worthy inheritor.

Next, Jim thoughtfully prepared samplings - based on my likes & dislikes - of tobacco I'm sure to adore...

































Then, Jim handed down two custom-crafted "estate" tampers...









And last: a mystery! Surely a Holmesian bomb, coming from the hands of a deranged lunatic, would include a mystery!








What could it be? What precious contents are contained within? Is it a matter of life and death? Does the Nation's fate hang in the balance? _What does it all mean?_

Unwrapped, my eyes behold a wonderous treat...








MacBaren's HH Vintage Syrian! My first taste of this exotic leaf!

Jim, the aggressive acts you have shown today are not taken lightly. The countdown to Monday begins. This is a house divided. This is a house at war.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about the used tampers, but my dowel rod supply had been depleted from recent skirmishes. Even though a little tired and scruffy, they asked to go on the mission anyway, soldiers to the end. 

Like I said earlier, there's more pipe and cigar puffing on that one '54 series DVD than in the entire Jeremy Brett series and all the Rathbone movies combined.

Oh...I isolated the Syrian so that everything in the box wouldn't smell like Latakia. And that book is a treat! :tu 

(And thanks again, Mycroft!! An awesome bombing campaign you launched there! :bowdown: I really enjoyed it while it was in my possession!!)

I think I hear the mail truck on the next street over...eep:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

"I find I am unable to remain above the fray. I am preparing a long overdue "package" for Mycroft."










PS - The first one to reveal my identity based on the photo above will be receiving some nice tobacco from Rich's in Portland.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

That's Doyle's illustrator, Sidney Paget, but that's due more to my google skills than my Holmes knowledge.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> That's Doyle's illustrator, Sidney Paget, but that's due more to my google skills than my Holmes knowledge.


We have a winner! It matters not to me how you found the answer. Heck, I'd be surprised if many people could identify him on sight. In fact, if anyone did let me know and I'll send you a package too! PM your address and I'll send a package your way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I have received two direct hits that have left nothing but a crater where my house once stood. My top advisers have been summoned. Tomorrow, expect damage assessment reconnaissance imagery. For now, we have a triage operation set up in tents in the back yard trying to save as many as we can, but the carnage beggars the imagination.

We are opening new fronts against DanR and Mycroft as I speak.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

you will love this... season 2 is out in the UK and coming in the summer to the US...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> you will love this... season 2 is out in the UK and coming in the summer to the US...


I've actually just finished watching the first episode, and I'm already downloading Season 2. 

This is a great show!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

szyzk said:


> I've actually just finished watching the first episode, and I'm already downloading Season 2.
> 
> This is a great show!


at the end of episode three figure out how he did it... spoilers, but I can't it's just that good... now I gotta wait until he is through with the hobbits to find out 2014 at the earliest


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a season 2 now?! Excuse me, gentlemen. I need to go look for something.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I have received two direct hits that have left nothing but a crater where my house once stood. My top advisers have been summoned. Tomorrow, expect damage assessment reconnaissance imagery. For now, we have a triage operation set up in tents in the back yard trying to save as many as we can, but the carnage beggars the imagination.
> 
> We are opening new fronts against DanR and Mycroft as I speak.


Well, the intelligence I'm receiving from my troops at the Front is a bit spotty, but I hope you're post means that my attack was successful. Hopefully I will catch wind of the damage tomorrow, when the rest of the world finds out. Until then, looks like I will be needing to start work on my own defenses. It sounds like an attack against the sovereignty of the Diogenes Club is imminent!!!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> at the end of episode three figure out how he did it... spoilers, but I can't it's just that good... now I gotta wait until he is through with the hobbits to find out 2014 at the earliest


After watching the last Episode of Season 2 about 4 or 5 times I think I have figured it out. I won't reveal what I have seen here, since it would be a shame to ruin it for the Brothers who seem eager to watch it, but if you want, you should Pm me and we can discuss what we think happened. I would love to hear someone else's ideas. In any case, Season 2 is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

As I peruse this thread of malicious attacks against such deserving BOTL, all I am left with is a desire to decipher what could have transpired to cause such a massacre which caused tremors that were felt all across the nation!

Well played by all involved, and a truly fun thread to read. I've had a blast following, and love the pictures so far! Can't wait to see the devastation at Jim's house!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> Well, the intelligence I'm receiving from my troops at the Front is a bit spotty, but I hope you're post means that my attack was successful. Hopefully I will catch wind of the damage tomorrow, when the rest of the world finds out. Until then, looks like I will be needing to start work on my own defenses. It sounds like an attack against the sovereignty of the Diogenes Club is imminent!!!


Opposing forces have recieved vital intelligence that tells of a weakness in the armament of the Diogenes HQ! :madgrin:


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

DanR said:


> Opposing forces have recieved vital intelligence that tells of a weakness in the armament of the Diogenes HQ! :madgrin:


I will admit, I'm a bit worried about this "Vital Intelligence" that these opposing forces are claiming they have uncovered. I have just finished consulting my top war advisors and it has been decided...definitive action must be taken. 
Tomorrow, The Diogenes Club will launch an attack the opposing forces that are stationed in San Antonio, TX. With any luck, before the week is out, the opposition stationed in the Lone Star State will be no more. May God have Mercy on their Souls!!!

Tell me Dan...Can you hear them coming...

R Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries Apocalypse now - YouTube


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

With enemies like Dan and Sather, who needs friends?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...274-16feb12-damage-assessment-part-1-2-a.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...276-16feb12-damage-assessment-part-2-2-a.html


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

And the the final blow from the two Diogenes Terrorists has landed... Pictures to come later (I've been staring at code all day and operating any heavy machinery - or light, as the case may be with my camera - is a bit beyond me right now), but until then I must say a big THANK YOU to Sather!

[SUP]#Login *******
#Password ********
#Welcome to Chatcom 2.2, you are now connected to user2
>You may begin transmission of classified materials, user1...
>Targets acquired...
>...
>Targets confirmed...
>Please validate operational sequence
>>a&kk0.37:+b13m42Q9%
>Synchonizing ordinance...
>Operation Counterstrike is a go at 0800...
>Repeat: Operation Counterstrike is a go at 0800...
>Message received...
>Confirmation: m%ee91046\8uie
#user2 has logged off
#user1 has logged off
#Program timeout, connection terminated[/SUP]


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I'M HIT!!!

Significant damage has been sustained at the HQ of the opposing forces (as I've been identified). Sources point the origination of the offensive as Spokane. Luckily, I was able to launch my own retalitory stike before being rendered immobile by the attack.

Here is an assesment of the damages:



















The contents included:
- A personal note from Mycroft himself
- The Bedside, Bathtub, and Armchair Companion to Sherlock Holmes
- 3 full tins of Sutliffe Metropolitan, Bacchanalia, Country Estates
- Samples of University Flake, Irish Flake, Sutliffe Charlemagne, MacBaren HH Arcadian Perique, Sutliffe Barbados Plantation, Dan Blue Note, Dan Da Vinci, McClelland Anniversary 2010, MacBaren Plumcake, Dunhill MM965.

On a serious note, I want to say THANK YOU to Sather for such a terrific bomb! I'm leaving tomorrow for a 4 day trip, so the book will be traveling with me. You've also managed to hit me with a LOT of tobacco that I have never tried, and that's not easy considering my desire for variety and inability to control my TAD... Now, what to try first?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Two things.

1: I'm finally here to post my pictures from the Satherbomb. But first...

2: I just realized that my attacks won't land on Monday because the USPS is off on holiday. Darn. Tuesday it is! And now...

Boom!









Boom!









Boom!









Sather sent a beautiful hardcover _A Study In Scarlet / The Sign of Four_, and generous samples of Peterson's Irish and University Flake, JFH's Whiskey Biscuit Gravy (which I'm going to use as a band name if I'm ever in a band again), Sutliff's Bacchanalia, Charlemagne and Barbados Plantation, and McClelland's Anniversary! I don't need to say that the package smells wonderfully!

Sather, I can't thank you and Jim enough for the wonderful packages! And to both of you: Tuesday won't get here soon enough!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

BOOM!!!!!!!!!! 
Sorry that it's taken me do long to post on this thread again. A very close personal friend of mine got married earlier today, and so this last few days I have been very busy with the Bachelor party, rehearsals and then the ceremony/reception. But, I have been keeping an eye on the carnage via my iphone, and I'm glad to see that my bombs landed in their intended destinations. The full might of the Diogenes Club has been shown, and don't think there could have been any more deserving targets!!! Jim, Andrew and Dan... you guys are exactly the kind of people that make this forum a great place. You have put up with my (oftentimes "noob-ish") questions and have been ready and willing to share tobacco out of your own cellar to help me learn more about the world of pipes, and that type of kindness should never go unthanked. I tip my hat, and raise a glass to you all. You are fine gentlemen, and I am happy that I was given the chance to give you guys a bit of "pay back."

I hope you all are well, and that you have fun digging out of the rubble!!! 

-Sather


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tonight I start *The House of Silk*. I hope to find vengeful guidance (or at least inspiration) therein, Mycroft! :evil:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Sather, I can't thank you and Jim enough for the wonderful packages! And to both of you: Tuesday won't get here soon enough!


I merely forwarded the earlier bomb Sather sent me, Andrew. The blame is almost entirely on Sather's head, not merely for crushing me twice, but also for inducing me to participate in further carnage. I have been dragged into the war unwillingly, but now that the forces engage in an apparent free-for-all of destruction, I can but regroup, salvage what I can, and...plot.

mumblemumble...best served cold...mumblemumblemumble


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Andrew, alias szyzk, whose vowel deficient childhood left him with a distorted sense of fair play, has lashed out against this innocent bystander. I, who have always been a voice for peace, again find myself girding for combat after the mailbox door was entirely torn from its hinges, testimony to the ferocity of the blast.










Not content with aged Stonehaven (2002!), Hamborger Veermaster (2007), Escudo (2006) and Erinmore (2006), you will observe he included the La Aurora Para Japon (for Japan) in an underhanded attempt to poison my upcoming season golf debut.

Although I dipped into the Erinmore last night, the others seem too dangerous to smoke without sufficient celebratory ambiance. The Erinmore was fabulous, Andrew, smoked in the worth Bari Dan. I must say, Erinmore does seem to improve with age! I was going to fire up some Stonehaven, then saw its antiquity.

An amazing collection of special-occasion smokes awaits! ipe: Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

You're welcome, Jim! I couldn't hit you with quantity, but I did have some numbers ('02, '06, '07) to share!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> at the end of episode three figure out how he did it... spoilers, but I can't it's just that good... *now I gotta wait until he is through with the hobbits* to find out 2014 at the earliest


"Dirty, tricksey Hobitses"

Ok, so I have my theories about the end of act two... But I'm positive they'll all be wrong when the new shows start!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello again Gentlemen, 

I’m sorry it has taken me so long to report the happenings of yesterday, but I have been digging my way through debris all day, and have finally gained access to the Diogenes Club Emergency Bunker, where I am now drafting my report. 
At around 4pm yesterday, I was reveling in my successful attacks against the villains Jim (freestoke) and Andrew (szyzk) and enjoying an afternoon brandy in the comfort of the Diogenes club. Suddenly, and without warning a blast shattered the serenity of the club and the next thing I knew I was hurled to the ground by a resounding shock wave. I must have been unconscious for some time, because when I awoke, the top Diogenes Club investigators had already identified the cause of the blast.

Inside a package that had been mailed directly to the Diogenes Club HQ was found:

1)	A genorous sample of “Hamborger Veermaster”
2)	An equally generous sample of “Escudo” (which I’ve actually never seen in person)
3)	A supply of “Erinmore” 
4)	A devilish supply of the famed “Stonehaven

And to top it off the bomber included a La Aurora cigar.

A letter claiming responsibility for this dastardly deed accompanied this mailbox-busting package, and my sources are now officially confirming that this bomb was indeed the handy work of Andrew.

Well played Sir…This was a truly AMAZING bomb, and I am honored and humbled that you saw fit to destroy my mailbox with such fine tobacco. You are a gentlemen and a scholar…are also apparently the newest member of the Diogenes Club “Most Wanted” list. You have been warned!!!


-Mycroft


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Tonight I start *The House of Silk*. I hope to find vengeful guidance (or at least inspiration) therein, Mycroft! :evil:


I hope you are enjoying the book, Jim. I just finished it last night and really enjoyed it. I think the author does a great job of capturing the Sir ACD "feel", and I enjoyed how he threw in little things for the "true" fans that maybe the average reader might not pick up on. Well, I'm off..."The game's afoot" as some might say.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope you enjoy, Sather! It was the least I could do...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> I hope you are enjoying the book, Jim. I just finished it last night and really enjoyed it. I think the author does a great job of capturing the Sir ACD "feel", and I enjoyed how he threw in little things for the "true" fans that maybe the average reader might not pick up on. Well, I'm off..."The game's afoot" as some might say.


Been reading myself to sleep the past few days, but unfortunately I've been bagged by the time I get to bed and have just gotten through the preface. I'll be making better progress for the remainder of the week, I promise! :smile: Definitely very Watson-esque.

So, how goes the war? I had a talk with my next door neighbor, Perkins. Beyond the Fringe - from the 'Aftermyth of War' sketch. - YouTube


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a nice generous sample there!


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I must say that I am shocked!! After spending the day trying to recover from the attack that Andrew launched against me a few days ago, I was definitely ready for a calm evening when I returned home from work this evening. But, that was definitely not in the cards. The moment I walked in the door I saw the package, and when I made the mistake of opening it&#8230;it was all over.

Dan (DanR) has officially destroyed me. Plain and simple!

Inside the package I for the following:

-A tin of G.L. Pease "Fillmore"
-A tin of Samuel Gawith "1792 Flake"
-A large tin of Rattray's "Marlin Flake"

And&#8230;.

To top it all off, Dan sent me a Peterson Tankard Pipe! I have wanted a Peterson tankard for quite a while now, and I am just blown away by Dan's generosity!!! What a stand up guy! I think I have officially learned my lesson about starting bombing wars with the fine gentlemen on this forum, and it is clear to me that my younger Brother (Sherlock) was correct when he stated that&#8230;

"Violence does, in truth, recoil upon the violent, and the schemer falls into the pit which he digs for another."

Well played, Dan!! Your generosity puts me to shame. Thank you so much for this terrific bomb! Now, if you will excuse me, I have a new Tankard to smoke.

-Mycroft


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

My god, Dan, you show absolutely no mercy whatsoever! Excellent! :tu


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Haha, Dan, you're ruthless!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mycroft - I'm certainly glad that you like it. I had two of those pokers, and sadly that one was not being used as much as it deserved. When I saw your post about wanting a nice Pete Tankard, I knew it was meant to be. I hope it becomes a favorite.

By the way, I've really been enjoying the samples that you sent. I had the last bit of Barbados Plantation earlier today. I don't reach for aromatics as much as I used to, but that was a nice change of pace.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I now feel as if I'm part of this fray. John's impromptu contest and the identity of Mr. Paget netted me not one but four samples:










Rich's Brandywine
Rich's Toffee
Rich's Hazelnut
Boswell's Hunter's Choice

Thank you much, John. It's much more than a quick Google search should be worth.


----------

